# Общедоступные форумы > Обучение собак или всё о дрессировке собак >  ХОЧУ ПОНЯТЬ

## Novichek

Татьяна, здравствуйте. Я давно почитываю этот форум, вижу что вы охотно и профессионально отвечаете... И я лично поддерживаю ваш подход к собакам и их дрессировке, хотя использовать его не было возможности... Я сама занималась дрессировкой собак давольно давно и на любительском уровне, так что это за большой опыт считать нельзя, но осталась тяга к этому... Дело в том, что сейчас я хочу вернуться в эту сферу, и обучаюсь на курсе тренеров по обидиенс. В принцыпе курс уже заканчивается и я сейчас должна здать последний (практический) тест, это как раз и подтолкнуло меня обратиться к вам за советом и может быть поддержкой. Я НЕ могу принять того подхода к собакам, который я изучаю, и очень сомневаюсь что смогу им потом пользоваться, но это была единственная возможность получить сертификат и начать работать... Я надеюсь что я смогу при работе с клиентами использовать мои старые навыки... Хотя они возможно устарели...  Не знаю, если вы сочтете эту тему интересной для вас, потому что это бытовой уровень, не соревновательный... Хочется много написать, но вначале подожду вашего ответа если вы согласны обсудить эту тему... Мне очень нужна помощь, что бы разобраться в этой ситуации...

----------


## Novichek

Я написало это же сообщение в теме "Обсуждение тренировок по послушанию." , не знаю где быстрее вы сможете его заметить...

----------


## Tatjana

*Novichek*, здравствуйте!
Давайте тему обсудим.




> НЕ могу принять того подхода к собакам, который я изучаю, и очень сомневаюсь что смогу им потом пользоваться, но это была единственная возможность получить сертификат и начать работать...


 Что за подход вы изучаете?

----------


## Novichek

Подход заключается в том что собака должна быть сконцентрирована на хозяине ( с этой частью я полностью согласна). Но метод каким это достигается для меня кажется не очень гуманным. Тренер не использует ни лакомства, ни игрушек, только поощрительные голос и "игру". Для коррекции используются рывки... Присутствуя на групповых занятих я виделла не единожды, когда собаки писились в то время когда он их брал у хозяев показать упражнение. Хождение на полусогнутых и с поджатым хвостом, это как правило норма, потом вроде когда он с поощрительным голосом их немного разыгрывает, собаки более-менее приходят в себя. Но результат такой дрессировки я увидела на своей собаке, она стала меня избегать и боится приблизиться. На занятиях где я со своей собакой изучаю его методику, моя собака постоянно следит за ним (не за мной), и при его приближении старается уйти подальше. Это я видела происходит со многими собаками... И он это объясняет тем, что я не лидер для своей собаки, что собака со мной не считается и что бы добиться её концентрации на мне, а не на нем я должна её сильней и резче дергать. Я просто не МОГУ так. Видеть эти испуганные глаза... да и много ещё чего... что вы думаете?

----------


## Novichek

А тест который мне нужно сдать в среду ( через 2 дня) это посторонняя  собака, с которой я должна подготовить "бэйсик" обидиентс за две недели.
Это уипет 6 месяцев. Когда я только получила её, я почитала информацию о породе, нашла что с этими собаками дрессировка должна быть не грубая. Так вот, то что я должна делать это не просто грубая, это очень грубая... Когда я начала с ней работать, оказалось что собака очень упрямая, просто положить её у меня заняло минут 10. Тогда я изменила подход, начала использовать лакомство или мячик и дело пошло. Это заняло у меня 5 дней. Я практически подготовила её, но я не смогла сделать что бы она смотрела на меня, когда идет рядом ( не смогла поднять её голову).  После этого я попросила моего тренера показать, как поднять собаке голову. Он начал её дергать (как правило собаки от неожиданности поднимали головы). Она заупрямилась и перестала что либо делать вообще, собаку можно сказать заклинило. Минут через пять он оставил все попытки, не добившись ничего, но его заключительная фраза поставила меня в тупик...  Он сказал" Я показал ей её границы дозволенного, а ты теперь в этих границах должна её обучать" У меня заняло два дня, что бы привести собаку в нормальное состояние. Я продолжила работать с ней используя лакомство и игрушки ( на свой страх и риск), потому что как только я начинаю её дергать, она начинает тормозить... Завтра у меня пробная здача теста с ней. Что будет - не знаю.  Дома она делает все хорошо. А там при малейшей ошибке я буду вынуждена её корректировать рывком и это только все испортит.  И в результате я оказываюсь ни к чему не годным тренером, который за 4 месяца ничему так и не научился... Вот такая вот ситуация... Я знаю что существуют различные методы дрессировки... ЧТО я никак не могу понять в этом методе? Почему он не чувствуется как правильный? Есть ли какоето разумное объяснение такому подходу?

----------


## Novichek

вот, после вчерашних занятий больше вопросов, чем ответов. 
Нашла на вашем сайте упоминание о Иване Балабанове. Нашла  по интернету много информации по дрессировкам, о принудительном методе обучения, о комбинированом ... Смотрела ваши видео... Сравнивала отношение собак к занятиям...  Вопрос: Философия моего тренера в том что в начале нужно установить лидерство над собакой и достигается это путем её подавления (дегранием поводка). Как на ваших занятиях достигается лидерство? Так уж это необходимо вначале добиться лидерства, а потом приступать к  дрессировке?  Чувствую себя полной идиоткой... в вашей дрессировке все понятно, заинтерессованость достигается лакомством, игрушкой, игрой, поощрительным голосом (думаю это зависит от темперамета  собаки), наверное, допускается коррекция поводком... Хотя вы учите собаку корректироваться самой (но это для меня пока ещё высший пилотаж). Эксперементируете... Т.е. я так понимаю процесс построен на том что человек умнее и может использовать собачьи инстинкты и способности в своих целях без применения насилия... Не понимаю как можно построить целую систему дрессировки на принудительном методе, как от занятия по этому методу можно получать удовольствие, какой может быть контакт между дрессировщиком и собакой? Хотя скорее это риторический вопрос, если существует целая система, значит у неё есть свои последователи... Было бы интересно узнать мнения форумчан, потому что мне не скем это обсудить ...  Потому что с одной стороны у моего тренера бизнес более 15 лет, и всё ещё есть клиенты ;-) , значит этот метод работает ... С другой стороны  только мои сомнения и испуганые глаза собак... Может я просто слишком впечатлительная, может наплевать на все и делать деньги? Дело в том что он готовит меня для работы в его бизнесе, на него, с использованием его метода...

----------


## Nubira

Дерганье поводка - это метод который использовали еще лет 10 назад :) сейчас отношения с собакой строятся совсем по другому!
Пока Татьяна не ответила, Вы можете почитать темы на форуме, уверена, найдете для себя массу ответов на свои вопросы :)
А в каком городе Вы находитесь?

----------


## Lynx

> Не понимаю как можно построить целую систему дрессировки на принудительном методе, как от занятия по этому методу можно получать удовольствие, какой может быть контакт между дрессировщиком и собакой?


На этом методе построены все учебники советской литературы по дрессировке. Сначала рывок - потом поощрение (еда, похвала голосом и т.д.). Он работал и работает успешно, потому что собака боится совершить ошибку и выполняет все правильно. Раньше не обращалось внимания, что при этом собака зажата и подавлена, главное, что она выполняет команды четко. Сейчас же много внимания уделяется внутреннему состоянию собаки, ее желанию работать, активности, раскрепощенности.

----------


## Novichek

спасибо за ответы. Полностью с вами согласна. Сижу в интернете и читаю как только выдается свободное время... Нашла много интересного и то что мне по душе, только от этого ещё хуже себя чувствую... Потому что вижу что есть другие способы, но работая на моего тренера должна использовать ЕГО метод. Вчера нашла видео с Иваном Балабановым, где он игрой дрессирует. Здорово, а больше всего меня обрадовало и поддержало то, что я практически делала тоже самое (чисто по своим ощущениям) с той собакой которую я получила для теста ( я писала о ней выше). Сегодня тест, здам-не здам... Для меня даже не в этом главное, это как бы противостояние подходов. Ведь он преподносит его метод как единственно верный, который работает практически со всеми собаками...

Я из Оттавы (Канада)...

----------


## Novichek

И если бы он (тренер) использовал что то ещё (лакомство, игрушку...) и плюс дергание поводка, было бы не все так ужасно... Так ведь он использует только дергание и потом веселый голос и поглаживание, но дело в том что собаки на столько зажаты после дергания, что это заигрывание их не вдохновляет... Кроме меня на этом курсе ещё 4 человека, и все из них уверены что что бы научить собаку чемуто то надо её провести через стресс, что бы она аж взвизгнула, вот тогда это будет правильное дергание и вот только так можно добиться результатов...
Плюс, тут 80%-90% собак кастрированы, и большинство из них становится тяжеловаты и ленивы и использовать игру как стимул просто не логично, их вообще разъиграть сложно... Хоть я и почерпнула для себя на его курсе что то полезное, например как исправить излишнию агрессию или чрезмерную активность, но как работать с ним? Думаю что для меня будет более-менее подходящий вариант это брать собак на передержку, и работать с ними по своему (пока никто не видит). А если частные уроки, то не знаю как сдержать свою натуру...

----------


## Novichek

И как на счет лидерства? Когда его надо установить? Я не могу вспомнить из моего прошлого опыта, когда оно должно быть? мне казалось всегда что в процессе дрессировки и общения это и достигается. Этот вопрос уже несколько раз вставал между мной и тренером. Т.е. если собака не смотрит мне в лицо или отвлеклась на что то, значит я пустое место для неё. А вот если собака боится меня и даже пописить без разрешения не сможет, то это как должно это быть.

----------


## Nubira

Да нет...если боится то тут как раз уже доверия нет, а есть банальный страх что то сделать не так.
Я завтра попробую подыскать для Вас темы, мы это все уже обсуждали :)

----------


## Novichek

Боится - значит уважает... Разве не так?  
Вообще, если бы я сейчас не оказалась в этой ситуации, я бы даже и не думала об этих проблемах, потому что , мне кажется, любому здравомыслящему человеку видны все недостатки этой дрессировки. До того пока не столкнулась с этим, даже подумать не могла , что подобное существует и имеет своих последователей... Допускаю применение этого подхода к агрессивным собакам, трудно управляемым, или просто крупным, но когда это применяется к йоркшикам, уипетам, таксам, болонкам и щенкам в том числе, это просто не правильно...
Вообще-то с одной стороны мне не хочется надоедать форумчанам своими соображениями, а с другой - мне больше не с кем поделиться, из моего окружения никто не заинтересован в собаках, а муж и без того уже готов растерзать моего тренера, поэтому с ним стараюсь эту тему не затрагивать... Осталось два занятия... постараюсь продержаться... Потом начну заниматься со своей собакой с нуля...

----------


## Novichek

==== Я завтра попробую подыскать для Вас темы, мы это все уже обсуждали :) ==== Спасибо, я тоже постараюсь побольше покопаться тут на форуме, мне просто самой ещё надо отойти от этого стресса и давления...

----------


## Nubira

У меня возникла хорошая идея :)
Пока мы подбираем материалы, Вы можете на канале Татьяны, посмотреть как она строит обучение от щенка, и до получения результата. В том числе и выстраивает отношения через язык тела. 
Вот ссылка:
http://www.youtube.com/user/wwwcanisee

Также вот полезная для Вас тема:
http://canis.ee/forum/showthread.php?t=615

Остальное завтра  :Ab:

----------


## Nubira

Как перевести собаку в социальный инстинкт:
http://www.canis.ee/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=2456

Скорость в разделе послушания:
http://www.canis.ee/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=2424

Обучение щенка с использованием кликера:
http://canis.ee/forum/showthread.php?t=616

Подготовка собаки к сдаче норматива ИПО:
http://canis.ee/forum/showthread.php?t=29

Как играть со щенком:
http://canis.ee/forum/showthread.php?t=31

О готовности собаки работать:
http://www.canis.ee/phpBB2/viewtopic...er=asc&start=0

----------


## Novichek

У меня вопрос к тем кто может объяснить поведение собаки. 
После подавления собаки (тренер берет собаку у хозяина для демонстрации упражнения или коррекции), и после того как собака перестала ходить на полусогнутых и более-менее перестала прятать хвост между ног, она начинает им робко вилять... Он использует это как один из главных аргументов в пользу своего метода. Если собака виляет хвостом  - значит она счастлива, то чего мы и добивались... Но когда он повторно хочет взять туже собаку или просто приближается к ней, собака пытается спрятаться за хозяином, просто пятится, если не на поводке то уходит и забивается в угол... Если собаки было так весело с ним почему они бегут не к нему , а от него? Почему они виляют хвостом в его руках если они под стрессом?

----------


## Novichek

Спасибо Nubira за ссылки. На этих выходных сяду и все хорошенько почитаю. Сейчас просто не могу... Здала тест с собакой в среду, обидно что она выступила хуже чем могла бы, но в тоже время рада что она досталась мне, а не комуто другому. Иначе без головы бы наверное осталась. Оторвали бы дерганием... Пришлось конечно выслушать много "полезной информации" о себе как о тренере... Но вроде бы сертификат об окончании курсов должна получить... Надо только время что бы успокоиться немного, похоже пропускала эмоции собак через себя, сейчас отходняк... Вчера записалась со своей собакой на аджилити, ездили смотрели пару уроков, понравилось очень, собаки счастливы и все виляют хвостиками, хозяева улыбаются... Через пару недель должны начаться тренировки, жду с нетерпением...

----------


## Novichek

начала понемногу просматривать ссылки... Упоминалось про диски  *** Методика от 2-х месячного щенка до трех-четырехлетней собаки, готовой к крупным соревнованиям. Все очень тщательно, неторопясь, позлементно. ***  где нибудь возможно купить эти диски?

----------


## Nubira

...не поняла, что за диски должны быть вместо звездочек?

----------


## Novichek

Это не звездочки вместо чего-то, это выделенная цитата из темы: "Заголовок сообщения: Как перевести собаку в социальный инстинкт."  Там Сергей говорил : "Оба-на! А я тут диск с киевского семинара смотрю, все так позитивно... " Диски с Татьяниного Киевского семинара... Сообщения писались в январе 2009 года... 
 Nubira: "действительно длинные руки, даже у меня, как у организатора, этого диска еще нет"
(В дальнейшем буду пользоваться ковычками)

----------


## Novichek

Интересно, а за какое время можно научить собаку базовым командам ( ко мне, рядом, сидеть, лежать, стоять, на выдержку )? Или спрошу по другому: на сколько реально научить не знакомую собаку этим командам за 2 недели? (Особенно если не профессионал)

----------


## Nubira

Я Вам советую просмотреть все ролики, и прочитать все ссылки, тогда большинство вопросов отпадут сами собой :)  :Ax:

----------


## Novichek

Смотрю и читаю... Вчера, под впечатлением Татьяниной дрессировки, попробовала делать наведение со своей собакой. Начало получаться практически сразу! А какой интузиазм в собаке проснулся! Такого я никогда не видела у него раньше! Да и вообще не разу не видела ни у одной собаки пока училась на курсе! Насколько же приятно так заниматься!

----------


## Novichek

Nubira или Татьяна я выше упоминала про диски, где мне их можно найти, купить, скачать..... Потому что мне не хватает системы, от простого к сложному. Сейчас занимаюсь передрессировкой своей собаки, сталкиваюсь с проблемами, но пока нахожу ответы на форуме. Спасибо всем форумчанам за интересное обсуждение различных тем и дельные советы. И опять же про диски, хотелось бы детальнее изучить Татьянин подход, собрать все в кучу. Он близок мне по духу и понятен, но много белых пятен.

----------


## Nubira

Диски есть, но в пределах одного семинара методика полностью не раскрывается! вот как раз на видео с обучения все видно от А до Я... от простого к сложному.

----------


## Novichek

В теме "как перевести собаку в социальный инстинкт" Сергей писал про эти диски: "Методика от 2-х месячного щенка до трех-четырехлетней собаки, готовой к крупным соревнованиям. Все очень тщательно, неторопясь, позлементно. В итоге на соревнованиях собака практически не ошибается, она просто не знает как неправильно.  Будет щенок - начну так же. "  и ещё его цитата: "Вообще-то их там два. Качество как ТV. Это кто-то из ваших на семинаре Миа Скогстер продавал, там еще с Тодтом было, но мне уже не досталось. " И ещё : "Оба-на! А я тут диск с киевского семинара смотрю, все так позитивно... " ,  "У нас длинные руки.  Во Львове купил."  Я надеюсь что вы понимаете о чем он говорил, я - не очень, но имею ввиду диски о воспитании собак с 2-ух месяцев и старше...

----------


## Nubira

Это диски с наших Киевских семинаров. У меня они есть.

----------


## Novichek

Могу я их как нибудь получить?  :Ah:

----------


## Nubira

Пишите в личку.

----------

